# Fatty in foil pan or directly on grate?



## scvinegarpepper (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm doing my first fatty today and want to make sure I have all my ducks in a row before I get going. My question is, do most people put the fatty directly on the cooking grate, or cook it entirely in a foil pan placed on the grate? Also, whether I cook it in a pan or on the grate, do I need to turn it, how often? I was planning on cooking it in one of those disposable foil pans, just so I want lose anything in case is busts open or falls apart any, but I want to get a little searing on the outside. Will it be okay if I cook it in the pan and then throw it under the broiler for a little bit after it's done? Thanks. Looking forward to posting some pics! I'm going to start preparing it now. Wish me luck.
-thomas


----------



## thunderdome (Mar 11, 2010)

You're gonna have a blast with it.

I suggest no foil pan, and no need to turn. Just set it in the smoker and let it do it's thing


----------



## dave from mesa (Mar 11, 2010)

Agree with ThunderDome tho I did put ours in a 450 deg oven to crisp up the bacon.
You will enjoy this.

good luck


----------



## fire it up (Mar 11, 2010)

I agree just set it directly on the grate.
Only time I ever placed one on anything else was when I did a salmon one and another time was a turkey one and they were extremely flimsy even with setting in the freezer so I cooked them on a pan with holes in the bottom, but on the grate works great.


----------



## hdsmoke (Mar 11, 2010)

Yep...right on the rack.  You get alot of grease and fat that will cook off and you dont want it sitting in all that grease...


----------



## scvinegarpepper (Mar 11, 2010)

Great advice. And good call about the grease too. I hadn't thought of that. One more thing, how long should I firm it up in the freezer before on the smoker?

I got him all rolled up and was amazed at how easy it was. Time consuming (because I am so O.C.D.) But very easy. It's in the fridge right now because I'm not ready to smoke it yet.


----------



## fire it up (Mar 11, 2010)

You don't necessarily need to place it in the freezer, only if you feel it needs a bit of extra firming up.
If so I normally do about 20 minutes and that is enough time to give it some extra firmness.


----------



## hdsmoke (Mar 11, 2010)

if your OCD kicked in on your rolling technique my guess is its firm enough right now!


----------



## timtimmay (Mar 11, 2010)

How long do you put it in the oven for crisping up?  I've thought of doing that, the bacon in the "under" layer of the weave grosses out my wife.  I've thought of putting it on the gas grill to sear the bacon or in the oven.


As the rest said, I definitely wouldn't put it in a pan.


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 11, 2010)

No pan for me either but if for some reason your grates are too wide that your fatty wants to start slipping or oozing through it just put a piece of tinfoil under your fatty until it firms up then move it over onto the grates.


----------



## morkdach (Mar 11, 2010)

i use a pan with a rack in it just to catch all the drippings.


----------



## smokingriley (Mar 11, 2010)

I put mine right on the grate. Then in the broiler to crisp up the bacon. Only for a minute ore two.


----------



## jdunlap65 (Mar 11, 2010)

No foil here. This wonderful thing is gonna render lots of fat so I can only imagine where it might go if foil is under it

Goooood luck 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






John


----------



## scvinegarpepper (Mar 11, 2010)

The Lumberjack (aptly named by my father) is on the cooker and rolling. Just watching the temp to get it regulated right now so I can leave it alone. Hopefully I'll be back in a few hours with some excellent pictures! Thanks for all the help, y'all.


----------

